

CEO, the Least Popular Job in Silicon Valley - mrmaddog
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/ceo-the-least-popular-job-in-silicon-valley-09282011.html

======
mrmaddog
“The people who could possibly do these jobs realize it would be easier to
create a new company rather than try to get an old stodgy one to adopt new
ideas”

Interesting theory, but I feel like the article's other point that company
boards have an aversion to hiring the right people is the more accurate
criticism.

------
trusko
I can take one!

